# TSA agent killed, six wounded in Los Angeles airport shooting



## PMedMoe (1 Nov 2013)

*Article Link*

 LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - A gunman opened fire with an assault rifle in a terminal of Los Angeles International airport on Friday, killing a Transportation Security Agent and wounding at least six other people before he was shot and captured, authorities said.

The incident prompted scenes of chaos at the airport, which halted flights and evacuated the terminal. Streets surrounding the airport were also shut down.

"An individual came into Terminal 3 of this airport, pulled an assault rifle out of a bag and began to open fire in the terminal," Patrick Gannon, chief of the Los Angeles Airport Police said at a press conference.

The U.S. Transportation Security Administration said that multiple agents had been shot, one fatally. The agency did not identify the slain agent.

A spokesman for the Los Angeles County Coroner said it was handling one person who was killed in the shooting, a man approximately 40 years old who was not identified by name. It was not immediately clear if that person was the TSA agent.

A Los Angeles fire department spokesman said seven people were hurt and that six of them were taken to area hospitals.

Los Angeles police spokeswoman Officer Norma Eisenman said a suspect had been taken into custody and was believed to be the only person involved in the shooting.

Three male victims hurt in the incident were taken to Ronald Reagan UCLA Medical Center, where one was listed in critical condition and two others in fair condition, said Mark Wheeler, a spokesman for the hospital.

The condition of the other victims or the gunman was not immediately clear.

More at link


----------



## GAP (1 Nov 2013)

Is the TSA an offshoot (pun intended) of the USPS?  ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (1 Nov 2013)

From CNN:



> FBI: 23-year-old LA man is suspect in airport shooting that kills TSA officer
> By Michael Martinez and Greg Botelho, CNN
> updated 6:37 PM EDT, Fri November 1, 2013
> 
> ...



Rest of article  here.


----------



## mariomike (20 Nov 2013)

Nov. 15, 2013

"(LOS ANGELES) — An airport security officer lay helplessly bleeding after a gunman opened fire at Los Angeles International Airport as paramedics waited 150 yards away because police had not declared the terminal safe to enter, according to two law enforcement officials."


Read more: TSA Officer Bled for 33 Minutes in LAX Shooting | TIME.com http://nation.time.com/2013/11/15/tsa-officer-bled-for-33-minutes-in-lax-shooting/#ixzz2lCqxdsqy


----------



## mariomike (27 Dec 2013)

"Los Angeles fire officials are dramatically changing how rescuers respond to mass shootings after a gunman with a high-powered rifle mortally wounded a federal security officer in a shooting rampage last month at LAX.

The new goal is to have Los Angeles Fire Department paramedics and firefighters, protected by armed law enforcement teams, rapidly enter potentially dangerous areas during active shooting incidents to treat victims and get them en route to hospital trauma centers."

http://www.latimes.com/local/la-me-ems-response-20131223,0,7894044.story#ixzz2ogr51eM5


----------

